# Valeting at Hartendale Farm Meet



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I will be available to do valeting work at the Hartendale Farm rally. I have had permission from the Site owners and Rally Organisers.

If you would like your motorhome, RV or Toad valeted please book as soon as you can as I can only do one or two vans a day depending on size etc.

Jez


----------

